# Good-For-You-Pizza



## starrleicht (Jun 30, 2002)

This is good and you can "personalize" it - it's pretty versatile! I put reduced or non fat when I can find it, Cheddar and Mozzarella and sometimes green onions - just replace anything you don't like with something you do - it really is good - I put a little more cheese on than called for, too...cheesehead, you know.. 


PIZZA
12-inch thin pizza crust (such as Boboli)
One, 8-ounce can of tomato sauce, no salt added
1-1/2 cups green pepper, chopped
1-1/2 cups of red onion, chopped
¾ cup shredded part-skim low-fat mozzarella cheese 

Directions:
Place crust on a large pizza pan. Top with the sauce, "sausages", pepper, onion, cheese. Bake in a preheated 450-degree oven for 10-12 minutes. Cut in six slices. 

Nutrition Information per Serving:
Calories 329
Fat 7.9g
Protein 14g
Carbohydrates 45
Sodium 48mg


----------

